# Hedgehog accessories



## Sarax95 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey! I love to treat my hog and have more beds than I know what to do with! However you can't have too many  anyone know an online store for hedgiebags/tunnells/fabric liners/toys/anything hedgie related! I'm from the UK so shipping here would be even better ! Although any website in case anyone else is looking for some! thanks! x


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you look in the classified section here under bedding you'll find members that make things for hedgehogs.


----------

